# 09 F250 White Smoke Issue



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, I have a question. I have 09 F250 and recently I have been noticing a good amount of white smoke coming from the exhaust. The vehicle is not (automitcally) cleaning the exhaust filter at the time when I see the white smoke. This smoke appears during normal driving conditions meaning i'm not standing on the gas pedal 20-30mph. Is it something weather related (its mid 30's here). I have had the truck for a little over a year and haven't seen white smoke before. Any ideas on why this is happening? Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Is this right after start or all the time? I've read that in the 6.0L PS (which I have) white smoke can be an early sign of an impending EGR valve issue. Not sure about the newer Ford diesels.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

It starts 5 or so minutes after I start the vehicle. Its not constant. It will occur for about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Is your coolant bottle full? Should be under warranty anyways... Unless your over 100k... Does it run smooth otherwise, any odd noises?


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I was in my friends tow truck the other day and it is having the same issue, intermittently while driving around, both just going with traffic unloaded....or with a car on the back it will occasionally start huffing smoke. I am totally uneducated with the 6.4's, but my first thought was egr cooler. Its going into the shop tomorrow for an oil leak, and hes going to have them look into the smoking problem too. I'll let you know what they say


----------



## calvarylandscap (Oct 6, 2009)

that would be anti-freeze coming into the exhaust port. meaning a possible leak in the head gasket or a cracked cylinder head. monitor your coolant level, if it keeps going down there's your problem.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I will check the coolant to see where its at.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Time for head studs and a bulletproof EGR cooler....

Do it all at once since the cab has to come off.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

If you have had the updated program installed the regen light flips on for only a few seconds. ( cleaning exhaust) I had this issue the other day I had a sensor go bad and then fixed. Well the short wouldn't let the truck regen so they did a manual regen and truck was so backed up it smoked for 30 min while they had it on the computer. The truck needs to be driving to regen and can last up to 10 minutes. If you stop moving while its doing that it might retry and will smoke pretty bad.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, did I read this right??? "...since the cab has to come off"


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

kurtandshan;1349878 said:


> Ok, did I read this right??? "...since the cab has to come off"


You're not cracked. Unfortunately you did read that right.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

mine does that quite often too...there are computer flashes or whatever to take care of the problem, mine has been flashed twice and still hasn't been fixed...said it could be egr too...so i guess basically what i'm saying is i have the same problem and it has yet to be fixed...planning on cutting all of that emissions **** out anyways and putting a spartan tune on...


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

they reflashed my friends computer too, I havent heard if it fixed his problem or not....I cant imagine it would though.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

You can't program a blown out egr cooler away.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

kurtandshan;1349878 said:


> Ok, did I read this right??? "...since the cab has to come off"


You read that right, but don't let it scare you. Lots of techs were pulling cabs because everything was so tight under the hood. Ford saw this and actually made it quite easy to do. (I forget the year the did this.) You'd be surprised how fast an experienced tech can have it off. For any major motor work, it's the only way to fly. And pulling a cylinder head counts as major motor work.


----------



## graystonelbz (Dec 19, 2007)

good reason not to buy a Ford....I can only imagine the noises the interior makes after the cab has been off a time or two. Then theres also the potential for body damage to the cab while off....no thanks


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

There are no "noises" associated with cab removal if the person doing isnt a moron.

Its only a hour and a half job to pull the cab off and its super easy, it was designed to come off for these repairs. I'd rather pull the cab than have to tear the motor down in our duramax again to do headgaskets, wish we pulled the cab on the lb7.


OP, i'd be betting money you have blown egr coolers.... a bad egr valve will cause black smoke not white. Blown headgaskets will make the truck puke and you would see significant coolant loss not cause white exhaust smoke.


----------

